# My little dog, Jasmine



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Jasmine is almost 11 years old. She was diagnosed with degenerative joint disease about 7 months ago but has been having problems for about 2 years now. Her joint problem is progressing at a very fast rate. We have gone through so many drugs to keep her comfortable that we are running out of options. She no longer responds to Rimadyl, Metacam, Tramadol or Gabapentin. Previcox has been working since June but now is starting not to work for her. Not sure what is left to try. She is also on Next Level Joint Fluid and Advanced Cetyl M Joint Supplement Tablets for arthritis supplements. 

Prednisone gives her immediate UTI so she can't take steroids. We have tried herbals but they just don't seem to work.

The pain comes when she is resting. She will just scream out in pain when she is laying down sleeping.

The last few days she has been in pain faster and faster after her Previcox med is given but tonight has now been the worst. I will have to call the vet in the morning. I'm hoping that the vet has another med to try. We lost our 13 year old dog, Violet right before our move in May and I just can't lose another dog this year. Especially Jasmine. She is my baby.

I guess it is good that I can't sleep so I can keep Jasmine out of the bedroom and my husband can get his proper sleep.

Here are a couple pictures of Jasmine. The other dog with her is Blake. He is 8 years old.


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

My dog Dixie had the same problem and hip displaysia. We tried everything. Our only option left was hip replacement and heavy pain meds. So our vet offered a new procedure called stem cell therapy ( look up Vet Stem) they harvested her stem cells then injected it into the area affecting her the most and also did it thru IV. It's been a miracle. They have been using it on race horses for years and is now available to pets. It's kinda pricy but it has changed her life for the better


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Jasmine looks like a cutie. I hope you're able to figure something out to keep her out of pain.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe, she looks like my Emily, only not as fat lol...Its so hard to see them hurting. Emily has bad hips...cold makes it hard for her to walk...she is old..about 13-15 years old-ish. A rescue girl...we have tried some untraditional things...the thing that helps most is her not eating packaged dog food..you can try making Jasmine her own food..or (yiks) Raw...all the preservative and junk they put in dog food complicates and even causes so many illnesses..we tried the "raw diet" with our dogs, skin problems cleared up, like hot spots, rashy tummies, bald patches ect..weight was lost (much needed) Emily didnt hurt as much, she was walking alot better...we recently put them back on bag food because hubby was told "this one is good" now all their issues are coming back..so back to raw for them!! If feeding raw is gross ( it is to me lol) there are many recipes to make "meat loafs" for them..Many use ground beef which to me is too fatty..but tuna is awesome especially for inflammation issues, ground turkey or chicken..One Ess. Oil that really helps my sister who has RA is Helichrysum...I made a lotion for her with it and when she has an ache she uses it. She said it helps instantly..?? Dont know how a dog could use it but somethng to think about..Other oils for athritis are, frankincense, Rosemary, marjoram. for inflammation we use Tea tree, Eucalyptus and frankincense. again, not sure how to use them in dogs, or how useful they might be...some can be taken internal, other as a rub...I wish you all the best as you help Jasmine have a quality life...Hugs!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks. I thought the gabapentin wasn't working but it looks like I just didn't give it enough time. She is better this morning. Hopefully we can just keep going now.

I will have to look more into the essential oils. I tried a cream but it didn't work but can't remember what was in it.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

For our old girl, who has spondilosis, we have to use a combo of Rimadyl, Tramadol and Gabapentin 3x a day. Keeps the pain in check for her.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

We are on deramaxx for severe arthritis for my 12 yr Weimaraner


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Water therapy can help take the weight off the joints for a while giving her relief. obviously keeping her warm too. Just a thought. 
Bless her little heart , she is so cute 
The both of you will be in my prayers :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks. I think I will have to talk to the vet about daily gabapentin.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Aw, I hope there is something you can do. I feel badly for both you and your doggie! Sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm sorry it's so hard, they should live as long as we do. I lost my most treasured fur baby almost 5 years ago and still miss him all the time, could still tear up on him. One thing I know is you've made her life heaven on earth!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

happybleats said:


> .One Ess. Oil that really helps my sister who has RA is Helichrysum...I made a lotion for her with it and when she has an ache she uses it. She said it helps instantly..?? Dont know how a dog could use it but somethng to think about..Other oils for athritis are, frankincense, Rosemary, marjoram. for inflammation we use Tea tree, Eucalyptus and frankincense. again, not sure how to use them in dogs, or how useful they might be...some can be taken internal, other as a rub...I wish you all the best as you help Jasmine have a quality life...Hugs!!


How do you make lotions or rubs with the essential oils? I could probably just rub some on her.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> How do you make lotions or rubs with the essential oils? I could probably just rub some on her.[/QUOTE
> 
> I wouldn't mind knowing this too for my arthritis dog


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Now that is really interesting ! I would love to know how to do that as well , for future use on my dogs if needed but I have RA and would love to try it too


----------

